# Exotic Pet Stores in Northern Alberta?



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

So I got a pretty big surprise yesterday. I found out I'm moving to Camrose, Alberta. I'm excited for myself but I'm not very familiar with the area and I was hoping someone here might be an Edmontonian (or a more experienced Albertan than I am) and could help me out with pet store suggestions. Yellow pages and google maps aren't being very helpful. If anyone knows of companies that ship any of the stuff listed below across Canada, I'd appreciate that too!

I have a lot of animals and I'm able to keep them all where I'm going (or I wouldn't be going because I'm weird like that ), but I need a pretty varied list of supplies for them. If you know of anywhere in or around Edmonton that sells these things please let me know!

Things with an asterisk will be more difficult to find and therefore worth more imaginary points if you can locate them!

Acana Grasslands dry dog food
Stella and Chewy's freeze dried patties*
Bird toys not made in China, Taiwan, etc*
Harrison's Lifetime Fine parrot food*
Flightless fruit flies*
Repashy (powdered gecko food)
Acana Ranchlands cat food
Spot's Stew brand dry cat food
Wellness brand dry cat food
Spot's Stew wet cat food
Wellness wet cat food
(I have two non-cats that eat cat food )
Frozen adult rats
Frozen mice in all sizes
Pinhead (baby) crickets*
Hornworms*
Mealworms*
Earthworms*
Substrate in moss, shredded aspen, and crushed walnut

I'm also in the market for the world's greatest vet. I'd like to call in advance and discuss my pets with him or her before I get there so I know everybody will have somewhere to go in an emergency. Does anyone know this perfect vet? In the meantime I'll be calling all the ones on the forum's vet page.

And just for the curious people who read all that and thought "what on Earth does she own!?" I have my hedgehog, a reactive rescued Australian cattle dog, a Senegal parrot, five dart frogs, two electric blue day geckos, one gold dust day gecko, a northern blue tongued skink, a ball python, a Mexican black kingsnake, and a tiger salamander. They all eat better than I do. 

Thanks so much for even having a look at this! I'll keep you guys posted on how mister Finnick handles the move.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I just wanted to complement you on your mini zoo! Do post pics!!! Lol.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to Alberta! Not to be mean but Camrose is central not northern LOL. I live about 8 hours northwest of Camrose. Now that is northern


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Ally: I've been meaning to do a post with pictures of everyone for a while. I'll try to get around to it sooner rather than later .

Nikki: Thanks . Wow, you're waaaay up there! Edmonton is already too far north for me .


----------

